# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Comment changer la couleur d'un bouton lors d'un clic

## P'titGni

Bonjour!

 Je dbute en python et je suis charge de crer un programme qui, lorsque l'on clique sur n'importe quel bouton, il devient bleu.
 Mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire...

 voici mon programme: 




```

```


 Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire dans ma fonction couleur_bouton...
Au dbut j'avais un programme qui crait un bouton de diffrentes couleurs selon l'entre de l'utilisateur, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour changer la couleur d'un bouton quand on clique dessus...
Je bloque  ::pleure:: 

Merci de votre aide!

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Pourquoi crer tous ces boutons alors que vous ne savez pas encore en changer la couleur?

Le dbut du voyage commence par:


```

```

Comme vous allez crer plein de boutons, la deuxime tape sera de passer "button" en paramtre de set_color.
Mais button['command'] devra toujours tre une fonction qui sera appele lorsqu'on clique dessus.
Un peu de gymnastique:



```

```

Maintenant, on va pourvoir crer un tas de buttons:


```

```

C'est pas compliqu d'avancer  petits pas, si?
- W

----------


## P'titGni

C'est trs clair! ::): 
En le modifiant un peu j'ai russit  avoir ma grille de boutons de 11x11

Merci beaucoup ! ::D:

----------

